# Nice Article - am I with a right partner ?



## Stormseed (Jan 20, 2009)

*This is a very nice article I came across in one of our city newspaper a few days back. It is very much true. We can read and understand and prevent any mistakes from happening in our life 
*
*Am I with a right partner? 
*
During a seminar, a woman asked," How do I know if I am with the right person?" the author then noticed that there was a large man sitting next to her so he said, "It depends. Is that your partner?" In all seriousness, she answered "How do you know?" Let me answer this question because the chances are good that it's weighing on your mind replied the author. Here's the answer:

Every relationship has a cycle...In the beginning; you fall in love with your partner. You anticipate their calls, want their touch, and like their idiosyncrasies. Falling in love wasn't hard. In fact, it was a completely natural and spontaneous experience. You didn't have to DO anything.

That's why it's called "falling" in love.

People in love sometimes say, "I was swept of my feet." Picture the expression. It implies that you were just standing there; doing nothing, and then something happened TO YOU.

Falling in love is a passive and spontaneous experience. But after a few months or years of being together, the euphoria of love fades. It's a natural cycle of EVERY relationship.

Slowly but surely, phone calls become a bother (if they come at all), touch is not always welcome (when it happens), and your spouse's idiosyncrasies, instead of being cute, drive you nuts. The symptoms of this stage vary with every relationship; you will notice a dramatic difference between the initial stage when you were in love and a much duller or even angry subsequent stage.

*At this point, you and/or your partner might start asking, "Am I with the right person?"*

And as you reflect on the euphoria of the love you once had, you may begin to desire that experience with someone else. *This is when relationships breakdown.*

*The key to succeeding in a relationship is not finding the right person; it's learning to love the person you found.*

People blame their partners for their unhappiness and look outside for fulfillment. Extramarital fulfillment comes in all shapes and sizes.
Infidelity is the most common. But sometimes people turn to work, a hobby, a friendship, excessive TV, or abusive substances. But the answer to this dilemma does NOT lie outside your relationship. It lies within it.

I'm not saying that you couldn't fall in love with someone else. You could. And TEMPORARILY you'd feel better. But you'd be in the same situation a few years later. Because (listen carefully to this): 
The key to succeeding in a relationship is not finding the right person; it's learning to love the person you found.

SUSTAINING love is not a passive or spontaneous experience. You have to work on it day in and day out. It takes time, effort, and energy. And most importantly, it demands WISDOM. You have to know WHAT TO DO to make it work. Make no mistake about it. Love is NOT a mystery.

There are specific things you can do (with or without your partner). Just as there are physical laws of the universe (such as gravity), there are also laws for relationships. If you know and apply these laws, the results are predictable. Love is therefore a "decision". Not just a feeling.

*Remember this always: God determines who walks into your life. It is up to you to decide who you let walk away, who you let stay, and who you refuse to let GO!!*


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 20, 2009)

If the article starts with the presupposition that there is an equal match, then I think it makes perfect sense.

If we're honest, I'll bet we all know some past attractions that would have been doomed from the start no matter what we tried.


----------



## Angie1313 (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't know if I should like that article or not...it kind of depresses me since I'm still single...


----------



## Stormseed (Jan 21, 2009)

Angie1313 said:


> I don't know if I should like that article or not...it kind of depresses me since I'm still single...


 
Hello friend,

Welcome to MrExcel 

I feel that this article would encourage you because you are yet to take a decision about who walks into your life rather it seems very strange that it depresses you 

Please do not feel bad, but this is the main problem about the young generation living in most of the western countries. Not a fret though, it is your life


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 21, 2009)

Mmmm, I don't think I entirely agree with the article.

It does at least suggest that love is something to be worked on (I agree with this), but I think that a couple must share common principles, beliefs and interests.  I'm not necessarily suggesting that they have to share all principles, beliefs and interests; but that it is still a very important component.  And then of course as one grows these change, I think success in a relationship will depend on how widely these change.


----------



## Stormseed (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Jon 

Its an article and I sure do agree with you too !! 

My objective was to post it in our Lounge area and so anyone looking forward to an advice or an opinion can read it and use it to their advantage 

Does not really matter if it is true or not. I feel that it is true. Others may have a different view. All depends on how an individual would like to take it - albeit, just a nice article I came across and hence I decided to type it all from the newspaper and post it here !

I bet you are having the right partner at the moment and I can tell this for sure and you know why  God Bless !!

By the way, I am still awaiting the pics of your new house, your bike and your car. I guess, they would come after you turn 50


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 21, 2009)

Do you actually have a new house now Jon?  One which KL has moved into as well?


----------



## Stormseed (Jan 21, 2009)

Who is KL ?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 28, 2009)

This slipped through the net!  Sorry Nimit, I wasn't ignoring you!  KL is the initials of my girlfriend (see my facebook).

My latest is a video camera, so at the moment I don't have many stills of my house, car, baby, bike etc.  And I haven't musstered up the patience to upload them.

Rich!  Yes, we have moved.  I now no longer live with mum-in-law, now we live about a mile and a half down the road.. 

We will have bbq soon, you should come!  I'm gonna start to brew beer again, it could be fun!  But if Rory asks it's 'bring your own'!  Else my home brew just won't last!


----------



## Stormseed (Jan 28, 2009)

Kristy Lee Masters  
Please do not apologize. I know you are a very busy owner of Excel Design Solutions. Kristy seems to be very polite and mannered in these pics. I am sure she would take good care of you ! Be happy !!


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 29, 2009)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> This slipped through the net!  Sorry Nimit, I wasn't ignoring you!  KL is the initials of my girlfriend (see my facebook).
> 
> My latest is a video camera, so at the moment I don't have many stills of my house, car, baby, bike etc.  And I haven't musstered up the patience to upload them.
> 
> ...



Confused??? You and your girlfriend lived with you wife's mother.  I know I'm missing something.  Congratulations on the move to your new house.  

I lived with my mother-in-law for 8 months while we built our house just a year ago.  It wasn't too bad with lots of late nights at the office and plenty of G&T's at home.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 29, 2009)

No no, I refer to my g'friends mum as mum-in-law.  We were living with her but recently movved.  Nice to have my own space back.



> It wasn't too bad with lots of late nights at the office and plenty of G&T's at home.


 
I can definitely relate to that!


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep, having your own space is very nice.  I do have to say having your possessions scattered around, boxed up and unused for that long has a therapeutic effect.  I really don't need all the stuff that years of accumulation produce.


----------



## Domski (Jan 30, 2009)

Angie1313 said:


> I don't know if I should like that article or not...it kind of depresses me since I'm still single...


 
There is a God!!!


----------



## Angie1313 (Feb 2, 2009)

Domski said:


> There is a God!!!




lol now now behave!


----------

